# Lights & Lumens?



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Box Size =   3 ft. x  2 ft  x  2 ft.

Light = Energy Saving Compact Flouro...

For The Size Of The Boxe & Just One Plant Making It To Flower Cycle How Many Lumens I Need To Be Producing.

They Also Say 40 - 50 Watt Per Sq Foot. This Is The Watts Accourding To Number On Box Of Lights Not Actual Wattage Given.

In This Case I Will Need.. 350 Watts..? Like Two 150 Watt Lights? ( Box Reading )

Will This Be Sufficient...? How Many Lumens?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 16, 2006)

1st rule with compact florous. actual wattage used is what you go by not the incadescent equivilent.  

your on the right track though. you are wanting 6,000 lumens per sq.ft. but this is hard to obtain with florous. Absolute bare minimum is 3,000 lumens per/sq.ft.. that is very sittle growth and bud production. photsynthesis is not great. My veg box is about 4,500 lumens per sq.ft.(compact florous) My flower is 6,500 lumens per sq.ft.(HPS)


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 16, 2006)

Okay, if ur trying to veg you only need bout 3000 lumens per sqr ft. for optimal growth (Or 2000 lumens bare min). Which means one of those 42 watt cfl's is rated at 2600 lumens thats good enough for on plant. I was veging a plant like that and it worked fine.   Also, go to Brother Grunt's thread in the grow journal " Toy box grow" and that shall give an idea of what to build. For the lights, go to a thread called "Wally world setup for under $40" trust me it works great, thats the setup i got and i'm doing fine. For flowering i would have to say to get a shop style fixture reflector with a 150 watt hps light on ebay for like $78, it puts out 16000 lumens enough for one plant.





			
				megaS13 said:
			
		

> Box Size = 3 ft. x 2 ft x 2 ft.
> 
> Light = Energy Saving Compact Flouro...
> 
> ...


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mutt Your A Good Man. I Understand Better Now.


----------

